# Pregnant doe



## ronimomi (Mar 7, 2017)

Can someone please show me what a does udder looks like pre pregnancy vs when it starts to form. My does udder area has started to feel kinda firm ....


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

If it's starting to feel firm, then she's probably pregnant. When was she exposed to a buck?


----------



## ronimomi (Mar 7, 2017)

We got her january 20th.... But she was a free goat from a rescue type situation. So i am not sure. Weve only ever had a wethered male. And he is just like a dog (comes to his name, follows closely outside the fence, beds down in garage when husbands working in therr) this doe however is so wild acting. So i dont get to touch or see whats going on with her much. She was soo matted that there was actually mold in her fiber. I sheered her n she is having to wear sweaters.


----------



## Lisalisa89 (Oct 18, 2016)

First noticeable sign for me is that the teats move back. I've taken tons of pictures of my girl during her developing process. Then you can pay attention to how low the teats sit on the legs they should basically start to look longer or lower down as it starts developing.


----------



## Lisalisa89 (Oct 18, 2016)

here ya go lol


----------



## ronimomi (Mar 7, 2017)

Thank you. She definately looks more like the second picture. Just hard bc we didnt shear her until last week so i dont have much to go off of as far as what her normal appearance was. Does a non pregnant udder just feel like skin and the teats right up against their body?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Bless you for helping her.

A non pregnant, never been bred goat will have a flat feeling area with teats, smaller in size.

After pregnant, when they begin to fill, you will indeed feel a pouch there forming, it feels like a puffy area, filling pouch, not flat. Her teats may begin to get a little bigger in size. Her vulva will start to elongate more

If she looks like the 2nd pic she is definitely preggo.


----------



## ronimomi (Mar 7, 2017)

Yeah her girl parts dont look like any of the pregnant ones ive seen on here which is why im so unsure. She is Is wide and stomach feels kinda tight. Not like bloat though. Is there any special vitamins i should offer? She has free minerals out and when we first got her we were told by the vet to be giving her vit b complex shots bc she was definately malnourished. Im just worried if she is pregnant the kid(s) will be sickly bc she was not being properly taken care of before.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Offer a little bit of Alfalfa, not a lot if she isn't use to it. She needs the Calcium from it.

Also offer a small amount of sweet feed(with molasses).
Again, don't give a lot, you don't want the kids to get too big. 

Loose salt and minerals is good. If she is actually eating it. 

Bo-Se(selenium) shot if she is deficient or have some at kidding time in case her babies are weak and she holds onto her afterbirth to long.

Can't see her tail, does she have fishtail at all?


----------



## ronimomi (Mar 7, 2017)

What is fishtail? Today i went out to spend time with her (usually do this 3-4x a day to try and socalize her) and she had some mucusy stuff under her tail, looks kind of bloody. Do i need to call a vet? Could that be her mucus plug?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Blood is not good she may be aborting. 

Fishtail is the tip of her tail will resemble a fishtail look. 
No hair in the middle of the tip of the tail and the hair splits out looking fishtail.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

How are things, very concerned.


----------



## ronimomi (Mar 7, 2017)

Still firm udder no more blood or mucus. Shes started jumping on fence past 2 days (she has NEVER done this before) belly still firm and lopsided


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Strange.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Could be getting the kids into position. My doe that did that (elevated front quarters) only did it for 8 hrs before kidding though.


----------



## ronimomi (Mar 7, 2017)

This is her pooch today.....


----------



## ronimomi (Mar 7, 2017)

This was on the 7th


----------

